

Fed Will Buy $600 Billion in Debt, Hoping to Spur Growth - jesseendahl
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/04/business/economy/04fed.html?_r=1&hp

======
1010011010
Turn off the printing press, Ben, before the dollar is worthless. You can't
create wealth by printing money, even if Paul Krugman says you can.

------
jdavid
It would be nice if the Fed was putting this much effort into lowering the
interest rate on credit cards, and other actual consumer fees, that could
effect buying power for computers, technology software, and Christmas.

Restoring the housing bubble seems of little overall value for the winter,
when housing sales are slow anyways.

